# Breeder Recommendations in New Hampshire Area



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Most good breeders will not let a pup go at Christmas because it is so hectic. NH breeders: Milbrose, Profile, Sunkissed, Watersedge,Starquest....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Member Sunkissed Goldens is a good choice, as is Thornelea Goldens. 

Saquish Golden Retrievers

Rachelle Porter & Melanie Porter Rockport, MA 978-273-6822
Conway, NH USA
603-986-4496
Saquish Kennels - Golden Retrievers & Long Haired Dachshunds - New Hampshire
[email protected]


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I believe Carol (ThorneLea) has puppies that will be ready just after the Holidays.

ThorneLea Golden Retrievers - Pelham New Hampshire


----------



## SyFer (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you for the replies!

Just googled it, and Starquest is almost just around the corner (over hill and dale as it were!) from us; however, there does not seem to be much information about them on these forums. I would be interested in hearing opinions specific to Starquest, with the exception of a couple of glowing reviews.

ThornerLea and Sunkissed seem to have excellent reputations on these boards.

Milbrose is another that I will research.

Thanks very much.

Gerry


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

One idea that I tell people who want a Christmas puppy is to get a gift card to Petsmart, Petco, etc and put that under the tree along with maybe a calendar, or a stuffed golden with a little card saying that the puppy is coming. The gift card is so the children can go shopping for puppy and feel even more a part of the process.

Best of luck in your search!!

Jennifer
Harborview Goldens


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

What a great idea, Jennifer!


----------



## SyFer (Nov 14, 2011)

Jennifer,

Excellent idea! If things work out, I'll be off to Petco!

I am currently trying to line up a couple of meeting with breeders (Sunkissed and ThorneLea) to introduce ourselves and to meet some dogs! The toughest part is waiting for return emails!:bowl:

I'm sure each breeder is different, but could anyone walk me through the process of selecting and acquiring a new Golden.

Gerry


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The breeders that have been mentioned will likely pick for you based on your interview and questionnaires. As has been said here before...many puppy buyers are looking for that 'Disney moment' when the pup crawls in your lap & selects you. But that is not always the best way to select a puppy. Good breeders have been living with and watching their pups for 8 weeks...and know which will be best suited for homes with young children. 

One thing you can do is start looking around for trainers in you area that enjoy working with puppies and young children....ask to stop in and watch some puppy classes...or if they do private lessons arrange some interviews....training a pup in the same house with children can be a challenge and a trainer can help you stay on task and give you inspiration when the pup (or the kids) are driving you batty!
Breeders that know you have done this critical piece of homework prior to finding them will be relieved.


----------



## SyFer (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you Mary!

I am actually in the process of researching trainers. I would like to find someone local (obviously - 2hour rides to and from training doesn't sound like a great strategy).

Any recommendations on what to look for in a trainer, or specifically a good local trainer would be very appreciated!

Gerry


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

deleted - double post


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There are trainers that are great with dogs...
There are trainers that are great with people...
There are trainers that are great with dogs and people....
Then there are trainers that are great with dogs, parents and kids! 

After the basics of does the trainer handle his class well...is the place clean...is it a safe place to learn...then I use the gut test...I ask myself would I invite this person into my home for coffee...do I connect with them...do they connect with me...do they connect with my kids...a trainer that works with families has to have some sense of what a 3 year old is capable of learning..versus a 5 yo... 8 year old or an 11 year old...

A combination of group classes with and without the children and some private in-home lessons with the kids seems to work really well for families...it allows for some customization for your home and familylife...

Ive had the pleasure of meeting some talented dog trainers, but I just was not able to connect with them...no ones fault...but I just couldn't bring myself to pay for their services week after week after week...

This is a person that should be encouraging and inspiring. Someone that you can bounce ideas off from and collaborate with to solve problems.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am Milbrose and I am not planning a litter until next year....gosh I better do some updating on my website.... add it to the list


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

You might want to give "it's a Dog's world" in York Maine, it is a bit of a drive. But they do positive reinforcement training, usually have lots of classes going on at different times, and are pretty flexible. They have Doggie day care, conformation classes, agility, ralley-O, and all kinds of options if you want to have some sort of hobby with your golden as well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> There are trainers that are great with dogs...
> There are trainers that are great with people...
> There are trainers that are great with dogs and people....
> Then there are trainers that are great with dogs, parents and kids!
> ...


This is WONDERFUL advice !! I am going to print it out.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

You need to know that Golden Pups are very mouthy and Puppyteeth can be rough on little children's skin. 
It's a rough stage for everyone (I just went through it with my pup) he is 6 month old now is reliably Housetrained and chewing isn't a big deal at this time (who know what stages are still coming up on us).
I'm wondering how did you plan on house training a young pup when you are at work for 9 hours. 
They do need to go out in the beginning every 30 min seemed like (I am forgetting the pain now LOL) 
Also the first week or so they also have to go out at least once during the night. If you have diareah (with little pups this happens fast since they eat anything and everything in the yard) he might needs to go out 3 to 4 times in a night.
This is no critic please understand but just little heads up on what to expect. You haven't had dogs in a long time.
Winter pups need to go out in fridget weather at night. I had a winter pup a long time ago. I live in Colorado and I had my boots, jacket planted right next to my patio door. I had to get out in Pyjamas and Wintercoat on.
Since then it's spring and Summer pups for me I can take them out in just slippers and a light something on top of the Pjs. 
With pups every second counts to make it out in time. LOL
How did you want to keep the pup safe while you are at work? It's a long day for a little pup with no one checking on them specialy when they are not house trained yet.
My Pup went to a puppy socializing class when he was 9 weeks old, it was awesome now he is in a puppy beginner obedience class (next week is our last class) then we go into interdediate class (training is important to me).
I would look for a Trainer that uses positive reenforcements.
Goldens don't need harsh corrections and you can actualy make them timit.
You are looking in the right places for a new Pup so I wish you all the best in your search for the right pup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Manchester NH has awesome choices.

Gail Fisher is truly amazing: Welcome to All Dogs Gym & Inn | Gail Fisher, All Dogs Gym & Inn | Dogs, Training, Dog,

There is also American K9 Country.


----------



## SyFer (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses!

After speaking with several of the recommended breeders, and much consternation, We met with Carol from ThorneLea this weekend (lovely woman) and picked a girl! She should be coming home with us after the Christmas rush has settled down.

I also wanted to send a special thank you to Kara at Sunkissed Goldens. We had communicated several times by email. She answered every one of our questions, event the silly ones, with clear, concise and positive support. Kara is a very knowledgeable and generous person, and we would have considered ourselves quite lucky to have been selected for a Sunkissed Golden, if we had not found our new girl. Thank You Kara!:wave:

Now it's time to get the house puppy proofed, select the toys, dishes, crate, bedding, food, training...only 5-weeks to pick up!

Gerry


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to do your search right! You gave yourself a few equally excellent choices. It is so refreshing and heartening to see you do your homework and get in a great situation.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

SyFer said:


> Thank you all for the responses!
> 
> After speaking with several of the recommended breeders, and much consternation, We met with Carol from ThorneLea this weekend (lovely woman) and picked a girl! She should be coming home with us after the Christmas rush has settled down.
> 
> ...


Hi.....I just wanted you to know .....You don't get anyone like Carol every day ...she is super and I have had 2 from her including my Mac....she cares, is available, and has many years raising goldens....my opinion....great choice !


----------



## SyFer (Nov 14, 2011)

It certainly is reassuring to receive a positive affirmation like this. Thanks.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

SyFer said:


> Thank you all for the responses!
> 
> After speaking with several of the recommended breeders, and much consternation, We met with Carol from ThorneLea this weekend (lovely woman) and picked a girl! She should be coming home with us after the Christmas rush has settled down.
> 
> ...


You will be very happy with your puppy from Carol. She has such great dogs. I just saw Carol and her beautiful boy Henry a little while ago.
Make sure you post lots of pictures when you bring your little girlie home! Where in NH are you from?


----------



## NeyandStella (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you know if she has any puppies left from the litter that your girl is coming from? We had been planning to get a new addition after the new year from the same breeder Stella came from, but the mom only had 3 puppies. Though we had already requested one from the next litter, other families had placed holds on them too, as gifts (even one for a dad coming home from Afghanistan!) so, I couldn't take that away from them. 

Maybe we are not meant to have a second, but I know Stella would love a playmate!


----------



## KerryD (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi. When are you picking up your new puppy? We got our new puppy Sam from Carol in October and we just love him! He went to puppy kindergarten at K9 Country with Bernadette who was wonderful. We just started Basic Pet at K9 Country last night. It's a great facility. Would love to see/meet another Thornelea puppy!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

KerryD said:


> Hi. When are you picking up your new puppy? We got our new puppy Sam from Carol in October and we just love him! He went to puppy kindergarten at K9 Country with Bernadette who was wonderful. We just started Basic Pet at K9 Country last night. It's a great facility. Would love to see/meet another Thornelea puppy!



Something happened with my e-mail but here is Mac... Thorneleas Pup !!!


----------

